# What on earth did Lola just throw up?



## meta (Oct 14, 2008)

So, Lola just regurgitated two big chunks of some sort of white solid with seeds stuck in it. One of my other birds is a bit of a compulsive regurgitator, and this looks totally different. I'd say the white stuff is almost the texture of mounting putty, not liquid at all. Any ideas? Do grains get compressed in the crop into solid chunks?

(And no, it's not actually mounting putty, I don't think. She's been ill and is currently quarantined and being given antibiotics, so there has't been anything inappropriate in her grasp that she could eat. This is just adding to the mystery... The background is red glossy card.)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's extremely difficult tell what that might be.

Does she have rope perches in her cage where she could have ingested some of the material from those?

I would suggest you contact your Avian Vet right away so the situation can be properly addressed. 
The vet may ask you to email the picture so it can be examined. 
I'd also put the lump in a plastic baggie and refrigerate it so the vet can microscopically examined it if necessary.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would contact the vet asap and show this to them. Could it be mucus of some sort or something that had been impacted in the crop?


----------



## CharlieBirb (Dec 31, 2015)

It reminds me of a tonsil stones that humans get, which is basically a malleable mass of calcified material. I wonder if this could be a bird version?? Either way a vet is a must in this case! Hope all goes well!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That definitely does not look like a normal product of vomit or regurgitation :dunno: 

Let us know what the vet says! :fingerx:


----------

